# Can I add a betta to my setup?



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2013)

I've got a 13 gallon tank, 3 white cory cats, 1 molly and 1 platty. Can I add a betta to my setup without worry of aggressive behavior?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the molly and platy may be a problem..they can be a bit nippy..


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

lohachata said:


> the molly and platy may be a problem..they can be a bit nippy..


I agree.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Depends on the fish though, only trying it would tell


----------

